# Aktuelle Fänge am Smalbroek (Roermond)



## dc1981 (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen 

möchte gerne mal von euch wissen ob ihr schon mal in Smalbroek geangelt habt und welche Fänge ihr dort hattet.:m

Ich war am Pfingstmontag dort.
Hab von ca 9.00-16.00Uhr insgesamt 6 Brassen gefangen.
Die größe war zw. ca 40 und ca 55cm.
Hatte leider keine Kamera mit um Foto's zu machen.


Also wer da war,kann ja mal bericht erstatten.


Grüße Daniel


----------



## dc1981 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Smalbroek (Roermond)*

Hallo zusammen,

war denn noch nie jemand dort angeln???

ich seh dort immer leute auf der landzunge sitzten die eigentlich recht gut etwas fangen.

also raus damit wer war es


----------



## theundertaker (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Smalbroek (Roermond)*

Lass doch mal zusammen dorthin fahren XD


----------



## cappy (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Smalbroek (Roermond)*

Ich komm auch mit


----------



## köfi01 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Smalbroek (Roermond)*

Ich auch :m


----------



## theundertaker (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Smalbroek (Roermond)*

Ja dann, wann gehts ab nach Smalbroek? XD


----------



## cappy (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Smalbroek (Roermond)*

Auja, machen wir 'nen Noobtreffen :vik:

Wo issn das überhaupt? Google Maps konnte mir net helfen.

Ich bin am 29.6. (früh morgens) wieder in NL zum Angeln, ist 'nen Sonntag...


----------



## theundertaker (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Smalbroek (Roermond)*

Wo willste denn am 29.06. hinfahren? Also an welches Gewässer genau...vielleicht kann man sich ja mal treffen...?

Ralf: Du kommst dann aber auch mit, vielleicht können wir ja was mit vielen Leuten reißen XD |supergri

Nur ich glaube, im Moment ist immernoch nicht wirklich viel los...aber das We 28./29. werd ich auch unterwegs sein...

Gruß


----------



## dc1981 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Smalbroek (Roermond)*

Hallo zusammen

smalbroek liegt hier. unterhalb von marina und den zuidplasen
die landzunge trennt die maas von dem see.
wie gesagt auf der landzunge sind immer leute.
vorteil ich kann im see oder der maas fischen gehen. oder doch im angrenzenden lateraalkanal.
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...4017&spn=0.011054,0.02532&t=h&z=15&iwloc=addr


grüße Daniel


----------



## cappy (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Smalbroek (Roermond)*

@theundertaker:

Weiß noch nicht genau, bin aber prinzipiell für alles offen da es mir eigentlich egal ist wo ich nichts fange :q

Ich will nur zeitig los am Sonntag morgen um bei Dämmerung am Wasser zu sein...


----------



## krauthi (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Smalbroek (Roermond)*

einzigste bedingung   " ihr müsst russisch und polnisch sprechen können "   den diese sprache wird  auf  der insel gesprochen


----------



## theundertaker (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Smalbroek (Roermond)*

Krauthi: Looooooooooooool, der war gut, muss ich dir lassen ;-)

Cappy: Ich wollte mal an eine neue Stelle an der Maas fahren und dort mal mein Glück versuchen...ich will ja nicht NICHTS fangen, sondern n schönen Schuppenfreund^^

Welche Landzunge genau gemeint ist, ist dort nicht zu erkennen...meinste die Landzunge, wenn man Oolderhuske reinfährt und da durch das Campinggebiet? Oder wo genau warste dich ranpirschen?Am besten machste mal n Screenshot und stellst den mit Kennzeichnung mal hier als Bild rein...natürlich nur, wenn die Stelle nicht heilig ist^^

Gruß
Der  Unternehmer
(The Undertaker)  =)


----------



## dc1981 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Smalbroek (Roermond)*

http://img140.*ih.us/img140/2269/unbenannthm4.png
http://img140.*ih.us/img140/2269/unbenannthm4.05df4fe448.jpg

man muß halt etwas zu fuß latschen um hinzukommen.

aber wie gesagt, man hat die maas und den see zur auswahl.

grüße


----------



## cappy (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Smalbroek (Roermond)*

Wo kann man denn da parken um dann weiterzuziehen?

Wäre es denn prinzipiell für jemanden vorstellbar sich schon um 5 oder 6 in NL zu treffen?


----------



## theundertaker (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Smalbroek (Roermond)*

klaro, ich wär glatt dabei^^

falls du hast cappy, dann schick ma msn oder icq nummer per PN^^


----------



## köfi01 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Smalbroek (Roermond)*

Am 29.06  kann ich leider nicht .


----------



## theundertaker (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Smalbroek (Roermond)*

Ja du musst mal wieder bescheid sagen, wenn du Zeit hast^^ Ich bin spontan, weißte ja^^


----------



## cappy (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Smalbroek (Roermond)*

hab nur skype :vik:


----------



## sditges (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Smalbroek (Roermond)*

Ja Köfi !?

Watt machse denn am 29.06 


heheh |rolleyes


----------



## theundertaker (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Smalbroek (Roermond)*

Ich habe mir die Stelle nochmal unter maps.google.de angeguckt, die hier angesprochen war....auf der einen Seite ist ja die Maas, das ist ja sonnenklar....aber wie heißt der kleine See, der auch an die Landzunge angrenzt? Ich muss erstmal in dem Angelheftchen gucken, ob man dort angeln darf, hab das Heftchen aber nicht hier, kann also erst am We gucken....

Also ich werde wahrscheinlich dieses We auch angeln fahren...vielleicht tut sich ja diesmal was...DC wo haste eigentlich die Brassen gefangen, in der Maas oder im See?

Also an dem Stück der Maas scheinen auch viele Boote zu fahren...wie schwer sollte eigentlich das Blei sein, wenn man in der Maas angelt? Reichen hierfür 50-80 g aus? Wie weit sollte man den Köder denn rauslegen...An der Maas selbst war ich noch nicht angeln...hab da also null Erfahrung...

Wer würde sich denn um ein "Noobtreffen" kümmern? ;-) Also ich fände das cool...dann kann ich mich wenigstens nicht blamieren XDXDXD


----------



## dc1981 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Smalbroek (Roermond)*

tach auch,

parken kannst du am kanaalweg ost von dort geht ein trampelpfad zur landzunge. (auf der karte links am see vorbei) der see heißt smalbroek und angeln darf man dort. bin schon mehrfach kontroliert worden ohne probleme.
gefangen hatte ich die brassen übrigens mit der feederrute im see.


grüße.


----------



## theundertaker (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Smalbroek (Roermond)*

Asoooo, ja cool...werd ich mal ausprobieren...biste denn sehr weit auf die landzunge rausgegangen? wie weit is dat ungefähr?


----------



## cappy (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Smalbroek (Roermond)*

Nu willste aber mit Gewalt nen Fisch an den Haken bekommen 

Kannst die Stelle ja mal testen dies WE, obwohl ich noch nicht so frustriert bin dass ich weite Strecken zu nem Angelplatz laufen will |uhoh:


----------



## Fisherman_1 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Smalbroek (Roermond)*

Die ganze Ecke da sieht sehr fischträchtig aus, habe sie mir mal bei google map angeguckt.

Das Problem ist glaube ich dass man in Holland ein Boot braucht (für erfolgreiches Raubfisch fischen), aber wenn noch jemand aus der Raubfischfraktion mitkommt, würde ich grundsätzlich auch mal mitkommen..

Gruß
Fisherman


----------



## theundertaker (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Smalbroek (Roermond)*

Nix mit Raubfisch...möchte irgendeinen Fisch fangen, auch Brasse & co. XDXD


----------



## Fisherman_1 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Smalbroek (Roermond)*

Hmm... Futter innen Futterkorb Maden annen Haken und ab in den See/Strömungskante Maas. |rolleyes

Klappt eig. zu 99,9% 

Gruß


----------



## TeeDub (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Smalbroek (Roermond)*

Mir wären inzwischen sogar Köderfische an der Stippe recht... |uhoh: Grausam, wenn die Fische nicht so recht wollen.

Wenn jemand an Aachen vorbeikommt und mich aufgabelt, komme ich auch gerne mit. Ist auch nur 2 Minuten von der A4 (letzte Anschlussstelle vor der Grenze) entfernt!


----------



## cappy (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Smalbroek (Roermond)*



TeeDub schrieb:


> Mir wären inzwischen sogar Köderfische an der Stippe recht... |uhoh:



Wäre bei mir auch mal 'nen Anfang


----------



## krauthis7 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Smalbroek (Roermond)*

war am sonntag auch mal angeln ,
wünsche viel erfolg


----------



## theundertaker (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Smalbroek (Roermond)*

Schöner Zander Krauthis7!....Petri

Ja, wenn ich mal wüsste, was die Strömungskante der Maas ist und woran ich erkenne, wo die langläuft..naja..^^


----------



## Fisherman_1 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Smalbroek (Roermond)*

Strömungskanten sind in allen Flüssen gleich zu erkennen, kleine strudelartige Wasserfelder. Die findet man dort wo ein Gewässer sich teilt, oder zwei Gewässer zusammen laufen.

Gruß


----------



## theundertaker (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Smalbroek (Roermond)*

Asoooooooo...na das ist doch mal ne Antwort...das versteht man wenigstens ^^

Danke Fisherman 1....


----------

